# ESTADIOS PERUANOS



## pedro1011

*LIMA-MONUMENTAL DE UNIVERSITARIO DE DEPORTES*








Capacidad: 80,000


*LIMA-UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS*








Capacidad: 70,000


*AREQUIPA-UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL SAN AGUSTIN*








Capacidad: 60,000


*LIMA-NACIONAL*








Capacidad: 45,000. Cuenta con césped artificial.


*CUSCO-GARCILASO DE LA VEGA*








Capacidad: 42,000 


*LIMA-ALIANZA LIMA * 








Capacidad: 35,000


*TRUJILLO-MANSICHE*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*CHICLAYO-ELIAS AGUIRRE*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*PIURA-MIGUEL GRAU*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*TACNA-JORGE BASADRE*








Capacidad: 20,000


*IQUITOS-MAX AUGUSTIN*








Capacidad: 25,000
El estadio está en plena construcción y será inaugurado este año. Contará con césped artificial.


*PUNO-TORRES BELON*








Capacidad: 20,000


*HUANCAYO*








Capacidad: 18,000 espectadores
Carece de tribunas populares, las que están próximas a ser construidas, con lo cual el estadio podrá albergar 40,000 espectadores


*CALLAO-MIGUEL GRAU*








Capacidad: 18,000


*AREQUIPA-MARIANO MELGAR*








Capacidad: 15,000


----------



## FerGon

No creo sea tan grande el estadio de San Marcos


----------



## egm_ar

Muy buena infraestructura deportiva la verdad che...

Me sorprendió mucho.

El Monumental de Lima es simplemente...monumental.


----------



## J Block

Wow..que bonitos estadios tenemos...gracias por las fotos! El de Arequipa es el segundo mejor creo, o el tercero, despues del Monumental y el Nacional...


----------



## Magallanes

*Grata sorpresa, muy bonitos estadios...a excepcion de AREQUIPA-MARIANO MELGAR, CALLAO-MIGUEL GRAU, HUANCAYO y PUNO-TORRES BELON todos estan de primer nivel...

El que mas me gusto es el AREQUIPA-UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL SAN AGUSTIN...tiene un parecido al estadio de Huracan...*


----------



## pedro1011

Aunque no lo creas, FerGon, el estadio de San Marcos sí es muy grande. Lo malo es que es prácticamente un elefante blanco, pues pese a su tremenda capacidad nunca es utilizado para el fútbol profesional, creo que porque se halla situado en una zona muy congestionada y donde no hay avenidas grandes.

Magallanes: de los estadios chicos que mencionas, los que más rápidamente podrían alcanzar un primer nivel son el del Callao, que está siendo remodelado para el mundial juvenil del próximo año, y el de Huancayo, cuyas dos tribunas faltantes serían construidas en el corto plazo, con lo cual llegaría a ser tan grande como el Nacional. El de Arequipa no creo que se amplíe, pues ya existe el de la UNSA, y en cuanto al de Puno, como está a 4000 metros de altura, no hay mucho incentivo para ampliarlo, pues supongo que ni siquiera en una eventual Copa Libertadores se permitiría su uso.


----------



## J Block

He escuchado de un proyecto para remodelar el de Alianza...es uno bastante sofisticado en el cual tambien comprende convertir una calle que une ese mismo estadio con el Nacional en un paseo peatonal...

Este proyecto lo vi por la tele..creo que en Cuatro Paredes...algun peruano sabe mas sobre este proyecto?


----------



## pedro1011

Creo que éste es el proyecto del que hablas, J Block.

Contempla aumentar la capacidad del estadio de 35 a 50 mil espectadores, gracias a la construcción de palcos, igual que en el Monumental. Creo que las gestiones están bien avanzadas, pues me parece que hay interés de parte de los inversionistas.
Si el estadio queda como el de la maqueta, sería fabuloso. Otra de las cosas que debería hacer Alianza es ayudar a mejorar la estética y la seguridad del distrito, que dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## skyperu34

espectaculares fotos, buena compilacion, buen trabajo en general, la infraestructura futbolera de nuestro pais esta en un nivel bastante aceptable...........muy buen render del matute!!!


----------



## J Block

Que bacan seria si lo hicieran! Ojala que Alianza encuentre inversionistas pronto!


----------



## Hermann

Me gustaron mucho primero el Monumental y despues el de Alianza Lima, en general no me gustan los estadios con pista olimpica por lo que me quedo con esos dos que estan bien buenos


----------



## KW

Si, de todos nuestros estadios solo tres estan excelentes el resto no estan 
tan buenos que digamos.
El pryecto del Alianza se ve muy bueno


----------



## J Block

KW said:


> Si, de todos nuestros estadios solo tres estan excelentes el resto no estan
> tan buenos que digamos.
> El pryecto del Alianza se ve muy bueno


Para la Copa America se remodelaron los estadios de Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Tacna, Piura, Cusco y el Nacional de Lima...Todos esos estan en muy buen estado...


----------



## KW

si,si...., yo me refería a como se ven (opticamente), excepto 3 ó 4 
el resto no me gusta


----------



## Chalaco

El de Chiclayo se ve estupendo! Y el de Cusco muy patriota! El del Callao necesitan agregarle altura para que no se vea la zona de alrededor. El de Piura por adentro esta bueno pero por afuera no me gusta mucho.

Pero solo eso a lo que le veo malo. Despues estan bien cheveres los estadios! Los estadios arequipeños tienen una vista envidiable. Buenas fotos!


----------



## pedro1011

En infraestructura de estadios, en Sudamérica obviamente estamos por detrás de Brasil y Argentina, y me parece que también detrás de Colombia. Pero superamos a Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Venezuela, Ecuador y el resto de países.
En el resto de América Latina, México nos supera de lejos. Creo que los estadios de este país son los mejores de la región, quizá mejores que los de Brasil.
Tenemos que seguir construyendo y mejorando.


----------



## J Block

pedro1011 said:


> En infraestructura de estadios, en Sudamérica obviamente estamos por detrás de Brasil y Argentina, y me parece que también detrás de Colombia. Pero superamos a Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Venezuela, Ecuador y el resto de países.
> En el resto de América Latina, México nos supera de lejos. Creo que los estadios de este país son los mejores de la región, quizá mejores que los de Brasil.
> Tenemos que seguir construyendo y mejorando.


Sip, eso es verdad...nuestros estadios son bastante buenos, especialmente ahora.

Pero de hecho Mexico, Brasil y Argentina y tambien Colombia nos superan.


----------



## H!

Lejos el mas lindo es el de Tacna!


----------



## panamared

el que mas me gusto fue el primero , el de iquitos tambien ba a quedar bien lindo.


----------



## Bratzo

es que se ven tantos estadios con mista, porque en provincias, los unicos estadios grandes (o en su mayoria los unicos estadios) son los oficiales..osea....los que se usan para multipropositos y olimpiadas regionales...por eso es que ven tantos con pista, y no hay como el monumental o el de alianza que son estadios de clubes


----------



## pedro1011

H! Me divirtió ver las crónicas de los diarios chilenos el día en que Chile jugó contra Costa Rica por la Copa América en Tacna! Casi todo el estadio era chileno! Tus compatriotas de la selección se sentían como locales! Y los de las tribunas se sentían emocionados en una excursión internacional multitudinaria. Tuvieron algo de miedo de entrar en un país supuestamente hostil, pero al final vieron que no pasó nada. 
A mí, como peruano, me pareció un fenómeno social muy interesante.


----------



## skyperu34

Mas del estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, ayer domingo fui a ver el Vallejo VS Alianza atletico de sullana que acabo 3 a 3. que bronca ! Solo hubieron algo de 6 mil o 7 mil personas...........
el campo de juego ya no luce como mesa de billar en la pasada copa america, una triste realidad!










































El escudo de Trujillo !!!









al fondo sobre los sucios y feos techos, el edificio mas alto de Trujillo, el Servat con 12 pisos!









Se ve la Catedral y a su tras otra iglesia (torres y cupula), la San Agustin


----------



## ZhEr0

pedro1011 said:


>




DAMMMMM!!!!!!!!! , esta BUENAZO!!!!


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, está buenazo el proyecto de Alianza, Zhero. Va a ser todo un Monumental en Matute.
También están buenazas tus fotos, SkyPerú. Ojalá que Trujillo logre recuperar el verdor del pasto, para que esté a tono con el resto del Mansiche, que se ve realmente imponente. Supongo que estarán esperando que se aproxime el Mundial Sub-17 para darle una arreglada a fondo.


----------



## Regio en USA

Me gustaron en especial los de Arequipa, Cusco, El Nacional y El Monumental.
El de la Alianza de Lima se ve que va a quedar de poca madre!!!
Ya es un hecho la ampliacion???
saludos.


----------



## J Block

Todavia estan negociando, pero parece que pronto se hara!


----------



## KW

crusaremos los dedos para que se haga realidad,
el estadio se ve muy bonito con el color azul.


----------



## geo

PER Universitario Lima Teodoro Fernández 80 093 2000 all-seater 

PER Universidad San Marcos Lima Universidad San Marcos 67 469 1997 all-seater 

PER National Stadium Lima Nacional José Diaz 45 574 1952 all-seater 
PER ADFP Cienciano Cusco Inca Garcilaso de la Vega 42 056 1957 all-seater 
PER Atlético Universidad Arequipa Monumental UNSA 40 217 1990 all-seater 

PER Alianza Lima Lima Alejandro Villanueva 35 000 1974 all-seater 

PER Deportivo Upao Trujillo Estadio Mansiche 25 036 1946 all-seater 
PER CSD Carlos A. Mannucci Trujillo Estadio Mansiche 25 036 1946 all-seater 
PER Atletico Grau Piura Estadio Miguel Grau 23 550 1958 all-seater 
PER Juan Aurich Chiclayo Estadio Elias Aguírre 23 000 1970 all-seater 
PER Melgar FBC Arequipa Estadio Mariano Melgar 20 000 - - 
PER CN Iquitos Iquitos Estadio Max Austin 20 000 - - 
PER Alfonso Ugarte Puno Estadio Enrique Torres Belón 20 000 - - 
ESTAS SON LAS CAPACIDADES DE LOS ESTADIOS...!

http://www.worldstadiums.com/south_america/countries/peru.shtml


----------



## pedro1011

Escuché la mala noticia de que el estadio de Iquitos ya no será sede del Mundial Sub-17. Parece que se retrasó mucho la construcción y la FIFA le bajó el dedo.
Ojalá que se logre revertir esta decisión, y que la ciudad logre hacer la construcción en tiempo record.
Sin embargo, el presidente de la región ha asegurado que el estadio se hará de todos modos.


----------



## pedro1011

Acerca de la decisión de la FIFA de no considerar el estadio de Iquitos para el Mundial Sub 17, debido a los retrasos en la construcción, los representantes de la ciudad anunciaron que intentarán convencer a Joseph Blatter para que dé marcha atrás en su determinación. 
Aseguran que cumplirán en los plazos previstos con la obra.


----------



## pedro1011

*Pondrían gramado sintético al Miguel Grau*










Llegaría la solución. El estadio Miguel Grau ingresará a la modernidad, utilizándose en forma indefinida, porque quedará de lado el gramado bermuda por el sintético. La empresa uruguaya Field Turf Latín Américan, que tiene experiencia en instalación de gramados artificiales, será la responsable de los trabajos. 

De no mediar inconvenientes, los trabajos se iniciarían el 20 de abril, con un plazo no mayor de 90 días, manifestó Tulio Vignolo, asesor del Gobierno Regional y miembro de la comisión de la Copa América y Mundial Sub17. 

“La decisión fue tomada luego de la visita de la comisión del mundial encabezada por el gerente general, Alberto Siles Vascones. El costo aproximado es de un millón 800 nuevos soles, financiados por el gobierno central y regional”, dijo. 

Agregó Vignolo: “Y, como el gramado sintético tiene que cuidarse de la tierra, y cómo aún no instalará la pista de teraflex, se colocará una pintura permeable en la pista atlética”. 
El material está incluido dentro del presupuesto total de la cancha. 

“Las condiciones están dadas, falta conocer en definitiva el costo real del gramado sintético, pero no es ninguna exigencia de la FIFA, porque el Miguel Grau es una sede definitiva del Mundial Sub17”. 

De allí que la comisión está cuidando el gramado bermuda, en caso no se pueda instalar el sintético.


----------



## pedro1011

El gobierno habría convencido a la FIFA para que reconsidere su decisión de marginar a Iquitos como subsede 
del Campeonato Mundial Sub-17, que se realizará este año en el país.








El visto bueno del organismo estaría supeditado a la terminación en junio de las obras de ampliación y remodelación 
del estadio Max Augustin, donde se jugarán entre dos y cuatro partidos del campeonato.








Las obras de remodelación del estadio, que comprenden la ampliación de su capacidad de 12 mil espectadores 
a 25 mil, demandarán una inversión de unos cinco millones de dólares.


----------



## Chalaco

Que buena noticia! Ese estadio se ve bien chevere y que bueno que los Iquite~os puedan disfrutar de un estadio bueno y moderno.


----------



## grg1992

pedro1011 said:


> Creo que éste es el proyecto del que hablas, J Block.
> 
> Contempla aumentar la capacidad del estadio de 35 a 50 mil espectadores, gracias a la construcción de palcos, igual que en el Monumental. Creo que las gestiones están bien avanzadas, pues me parece que hay interés de parte de los inversionistas.
> Si el estadio queda como el de la maqueta, sería fabuloso. Otra de las cosas que debería hacer Alianza es ayudar a mejorar la estética y la seguridad del distrito, que dejan mucho que desear.



Es vdd.. La Victoria es el barrio cierto?? si.. cuando fui a Lima el 2002 fui a ver un partido de AL contra Melgar de Arequipa.. (gano 3-1 AL) jaja a la entrada del estadio me asuste de q me asaltaran porque el barrio era tan... no se.. peligroso..


----------



## Chalaco

Chiclayo -- Elias Aguirre

Entrada Principal









Tribuna Occidente


















Tribuna Sur & Oriente


----------



## pedro1011

grg1992 said:


> Es vdd.. La Victoria es el barrio cierto?? si.. cuando fui a Lima el 2002 fui a ver un partido de AL contra Melgar de Arequipa.. (gano 3-1 AL) jaja a la entrada del estadio me asuste de q me asaltaran porque el barrio era tan... no se.. peligroso..


Grg: ¿Tú eres el chileno de 12 años, no? Recuerdo haber visto unos posts y una foto tuya en el Palacio de Gobierno... Gusto de saludarte. 
En cuanto a La Victoria, sí, tienes mucha razón: Es uno de los distritos más feos de Lima. Y más peligrosos. En realidad el estadio debería estar en una mejor zona. Se mantiene allí sólo por la tradición.

Chalaco: gracias por las fotos. Están muy buenas. 
Estoy viendo si puedo tomar unas fotos del estadio del Callao y también del de San Marcos.


----------



## skyperu34

esa tribuna occidente del elias aguirre es exactamente igual al del mansiche, el mismo diseño de accesos y todo lo demas !


----------



## friendLima

me encanta esta entrada al estadio de Chiclayo , aunque el estadio esta algo alejado del centro de Chiclayo.


----------



## pedro1011

Estas son algunas vistas externas que tomé del Monumental de la U








El estadio se halla en la avenida Javier Prado, en el distrito de Ate









Los siete pisos de palcos se ubican encima de las tribunas, las que se hallan por debajo del nivel del piso.









En la entrada del estadio se luce una escultura del gran "Lolo" Fernández, símbolo máximo de la U.


----------



## skyperu34

que bonito es el monumental en detalle !


----------



## skyperu34

hahaha !!! bueno, es que ahi se les ve las caras, la tele es un buen complemento para que el palco sea comodo lujoso y no se escape ningun detalle !


----------



## VIRUS

Bratzo said:


> chinos idiotas...en el estadio...y viendo el partido en la tele...kien los entiende...x eso son feos y con dientes chuecos...




Mas respetuoso Bratzo... a ti no te gustaria que dijeran algo de tu pais verdad.... o de ti...

Ademas ellos no son chinos idiotas!!! si te fijas en las letras son Japoneses.. Claro se ve que son caracteres Japoneses.. Ademas estan viendo Beisbol un deporte muy popular en aquel pais..

saludos!! :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tienes razon se te paso la mano...


----------



## Bratzo

claaaaaaaro....igual son chionos feos y quien em contradiga sufrira las consecuencias de una inspeccion de cavidades


----------



## pedro1011

Bratzo said:


> chinos idiotas...en el estadio...y viendo el partido en la tele...kien los entiende...x eso son feos y con dientes chuecos...


Bratzo, no es por nada, pero tus posts son un cague de risa. Siempre jodiendo. Cuándo será el día que le digas a alguien: ¡qué hermosa foto!, ¡qué bello thread! o algo por el estilo. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## pedro1011

Bratzo said:


> claaaaaaaro....igual son chionos feos y quien em contradiga sufrira las consecuencias de una inspeccion de cavidades


Una camisa de fuerza por favor. Oye Bratzo ¿fumaste de la equivocada?


----------



## Bratzo

oe compare t cuento q tb aporto eh jeje...he tomado fotitos (pocas pro cuentan) y casi siempre trato de mantener las cosas serias..es mas...la mayoria de las veces soy mas serio q gracioso...y x eso no le caigo bien a algunos...porque toco temas polemicos


----------



## JT 69

edit :


----------



## Bratzo

jajajjajajajajajaj q chistoso!!!


----------



## pedro1011

Muchachos, el tema de este thread son los estadios! Oye Bratzo, tú eres experto descachalandrando threads. Siempre creas polémica! Eres una ladilla! Eres el Antofasky peruano! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Bratzo

oye pro yo q hice!! un simple comentarioq ue obviamente era broma...los que lo arruinaron fueron el resto que le dio demasiada importancia!! si skyperu me contesto..y lo que dije era parte del tema...o no???


----------



## El Bajopontino

Peor que eso...


----------



## VIRUS

en fin ya no le hagan caso al comentario de Bratzo....

Oyes Bratzo te recomiendo poner al final de tu comentario ... la palabra BROMA... ok.. al menos para no tomarlo tan en serio!!!

Bratzo entendiste.? o eres un estupido como todos los peruanos!! eres peruano verdad? claro... lo suponia desde el principio como todas las idioteces que dices...jajajajajaja solo te la llevas insultando y no contribuyes para nada en este foro... te deberian de banear de por vida...jajajajjaa

jejeje Bratzo es broma lo del parrafo anterior, era solo para demostrarte lo que unas pequeñas palabras pueden ocasionar.

Amor y Paz .....y sigamos con lo de los estadios!!


----------



## Liquido

que exajerados....


----------



## Filter

Te maleaste Bratzo, ese comentario esta fuera de tono, anda al foro Japonés o Chino y dí eso vas a ver como te mandan a la mierda en un segundo.


----------



## grg1992

Ya sé que opine antes, pero lo volveré a hacer.. considero a Perú como mi segunda patria.. y sus estadios son pero es que.. no hay palabras.. a ver.. esta no lo describe mucho... M-E-G-A--U-L-T-R-A--R-E-K-E-T-E--E-S-P-E-C-T-A-C-U-L-A-R-E-S.. sin duda le dan como 10000000000000 de patadas a los de Chile..


----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, ya que el buen GRG 1992 retomó el tema de los estadios, pondré algunas otras fotos. No creo que sean novedosas para los peruanos, 
pero sí supongo que lo son para los chilenos, así que allí van. Empezaré con el Elías Aguirre. 

*ELIAS AGUIRRE*


----------



## grg1992

Vaya q novedosa es esa foto para mí.. lo unico q le falta a ese estadio es un poquito de color.. aunq veo que ahi lo estaban construyendo.. pero harto lindo el stadio y muy grande por lo demas!


----------



## skyperu34

muy buena esa foto, pon mas fotos de los demas estadios, fotos de esta resolucion, se ven muy bien !


----------



## fayo

esa vista aerea del estadio chiclayano es espectacular, se nota la ciudad de yapa.


----------



## pedro1011

Chalaco fue el genio que encontró el link de imágenes satelitales de google. Es http://maps.google.com/. Es una maravilla. Están todas las calles y avenidas de Lima, con detalles. Hasta ví el techo de mi casa, en Santa Patricia. No sé si de provincias habrá tanto nivel de detalle.


----------



## skyperu34

ohh, gracias pedro.........


----------



## Chalaco

No Pedro, no me quiero agarrar el credito. El que lo encontro fue Parlanchin, el uruguayo. Lo encontre en su thread: "para los que le gustan los mapas" en La Plaza.


----------



## skyperu34

de todas maneras gracias por hacerlo extensivo por aqui


----------



## RAMIROCORDOBES

que buenos estadios!! :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

quien juega en el san marcos??


----------



## skyperu34

san marcos es el estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos.......No hay equipo que juegue ahi


----------



## grg1992

Hola amigos! No se si ya les he dicho 100000000 de veces pero es que sus estadios son de primer nivel.. falta q a uno le pongan "Magaly Medina" y estaría genialísimo (chiste) xDD


----------



## pedro1011

Sky: tu equipo jugó el domingo en el estadio de San Marcos. Me dieron ganas de ir para tomar unas fotos. Hay una escasez casi total de fotos de esa cancha. Ojalá que sigan habiendo partidos allí.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Si, mi equipo jugo el domingo en el estadio de SanMarcos y le empataron el partido, que colera, el campeonato ya fue.


----------



## Skypiura

Y dale "U"  el campeonato va ser para Universitario.


----------



## Bratzo

ojo con esa pagina...si se fijan, es la epoca en la que se esta construyendo la via expresa javier prado...osea..ya tienen varios añitos esas imagenes...asi que sobre todo los estadios, no estaban arreglados como lo estan ahora despues de la copa america


----------



## El Bajopontino

grg1992 said:


> Hola amigos! No se si ya les he dicho 100000000 de veces pero es que *sus estadios son de primer nivel*.. falta q a uno le pongan "Magaly Medina" y estaría genialísimo (chiste) xDD


JAJAJA, POR FAVOR NO SEAS TAN EXAGERADO, CON LAS JUSTAS EL MONUMENTAL DE LA U ES DE PRIMER NIVEL.


----------



## grg1992

El Bajopontino said:


> JAJAJA, POR FAVOR NO SEAS TAN EXAGERADO, CON LAS JUSTAS EL MONUMENTAL DE LA U ES DE PRIMER NIVEL.


El Garcilazo de la Vega si es de primer nivel, el Mansiche, el Modelo de Tacna, el de la UNSA, el Elías Aguirre, el futuro de Iquitos, el futuro de Alianza, el futuro del Alianza Atlético..

En Chile está el Nacional, Monumental.. el resto son maaalos (eso si son decentes el Regional de Concepción, el Regional de Antofagasta y el Sausalito de Viña)


----------



## El Bajopontino

grg1992 said:


> El Garcilazo de la Vega si es de primer nivel, el Mansiche, el Modelo de Tacna, el de la UNSA, el Elías Aguirre, el futuro de Iquitos, *el futuro de Alianza*,


JUAT, EL FUTURO DE ALIANZA, QUE? PIENSAN AGRANDAR SU HORRIBLE ESTADIO, NI QUE FUERAN GRAN COSA, PRIMERO QUE AUNQUE SEA LLEGUEN A CUARTOS DE FINAL EN LA LIBERTADORES.


----------



## Skypiura

grg1992 said:


> El Garcilazo de la Vega si es de primer nivel, el Mansiche, el Modelo de Tacna, el de la UNSA, el Elías Aguirre, el futuro de Iquitos, el futuro de Alianza, el futuro del Alianza Atlético..
> 
> En Chile está el Nacional, Monumental.. el resto son maaalos (eso si son decentes el Regional de Concepción, el Regional de Antofagasta y el Sausalito de Viña)


 Te falto el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura, q para el mundial sub_17 va tener cancha sintética.


----------



## Bratzo

El Bajopontino said:


> JUAT, EL FUTURO DE ALIANZA, QUE? PIENSAN AGRANDAR SU HORRIBLE ESTADIO, NI QUE FUERAN GRAN COSA, PRIMERO QUE AUNQUE SEA LLEGUEN A CUARTOS DE FINAL EN LA LIBERTADORES.


va a ser una tremenda remodelacion...va a quedar excelente


----------



## El Bajopontino

BUENO, TODO SEA POR EL BIEN DEL BARRIO MATUTE QUE ESTA BIEN DEJADO DE LADO, CREO QUE LE CAMBIARIA LA CARA A LA VICTORIA.
ADEMAS EL ESTADIO POR FUERA ES HORRIBLE, HACE TIEMPO QUE NECESITABA ARREGLO.


----------



## grg1992

JAJAJA sé que odias a Alianza Bajopontino.. bueno en verdad ahora el estadio y el barrio son FEOS pero pronto cuando lo remodelen va a quedar excelente.. xDD

Y esa del estadio de Piura no la sabía, la anoto entonces..


----------



## Skypiura

grg1992 said:


> JAJAJA sé que odias a Alianza Bajopontino.. bueno en verdad ahora el estadio y el barrio son FEOS pero pronto cuando lo remodelen va a quedar excelente.. xDD
> 
> Y esa del estadio de Piura no la sabía, la anoto entonces..


 Claro ahi se jugó la copa america donde hubieron buenos partidos Uruguay - Argentina, Brasil - Mexico.


----------



## skyperu34

sip el estadio alejandro villanueva es un desastre mas por fuera que por dentro....no es de nivel............los demas estadios usados en la copa america mas el monumental de ate si son de primer nivel pues aunque algunos de ellso chicos, cumplen las exigencias fifa


----------



## pastrulino

stan bacanes estas tomas del garcilazo


----------



## Filter

Esta chevere, pero las imagenes no se ven en el foro, solo si uno los copia en una nueva pagina, revisa si los codigos estan bien, sino sube las fotos a otro servidor.


----------



## pedro1011

Pastrulino: veo las dos últimas fotos, que están impresionantes. Por favor, haz que se pueda ver también la primera.
Si vas a ver el partido contra Huaral, no te olvides de tomar fotos del Garcilaso y de todas las tribunas. El estadio está de la p.. m...! Su cancha es la mejor del Perú actualmente. Sólo va a ser superada por las sintéticas.


----------



## Liquido

si ojala que arregle el problema ayer vi el partido de cienciano contra la u y realmente el estadio garcilazo esta re bacan


----------



## pedro1011

Una vista del viejo Nacional.


----------



## skyperu34

el garcilaso es un hermoso e imponente estadio, vieron el render que esta en la tercera foto, en un letrero arriba de la tribuna????? Ya se va a iniciar la construccion de los techos de las tribunas, ademas de ampliar los accesos y estacionamientos....


----------



## skyperu34

otra mas del garcilaso, del domingo ultimo


----------



## pedro1011

Tienes toda la razón, Sky. Aquí va una foto (pésima, pero sirve como referencia) de la maqueta del estadio con el techo.


----------



## skyperu34

con eso que le falta se convertira en el mejor estadio del pais sin ser el mas grande, estando lleno hace mucho bullicio, imaginense como sera cuando tenga el techo y origine mayor eco del publico !


----------



## skyperu34

una mas del garcilaso


----------



## skyperu34

estadio Torres Belon de Puno, 20 000 espectadores


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, con tremendo apoyo de una hinchada que ruge a todo dar, va a ser recontra difícil ganarle a Cienciano. Hasta que por fin tenemos un grande en el fútbol que no sea de Lima!
Los estadios grandes son básicos, porque de esa manera los equipos locales se hacen más temibles. Y si son hinchadas bulleras, como la del Cusco, con mayor razón.


----------



## skyperu34

el Jorge Basadre de Tacna, 23 000 espectadores


----------



## skyperu34

*LOS ESTADIOS DE LA COPA AMERICA*

























































*SEÑORES !!!!! AHORA SI PODEMOS DECIR QUE GOZAMOS DE UNA GRAN INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA, NO SIEMPRE CAPACIDAD ES SINONIMO DE CALIDAD, ESTOS ESCENARIOS SE CODEAN CON LOS GIGANTES DEL MUNDO DE PRIMERA CLASE !!!!!!!!!*
ADEMAS DEL MONUMENTAL, DEL DE SAN MARCOS, PROXIMAMENTE EL DE IQUITOS, Y EN SEGUNDA INSTANCIA, LOS DE MATUTE, SAN MARTIN, HUANCAYO, TORRES BELON DE PUNO, Y EL MIGUEL GRAU DEL CALLAO QUE TIENEN POTENCIAL.........


----------



## pedro1011

Te pasaste, Sky!!! Gran aporte!!! Están recontra bonitos esos renders!


----------



## Liquido

wow el de cusco arequipa y trujillo estan recheveres... una ves escuche que ambev iba renovar el estadio San ramon de cjamarca voy a investigar... alguien sabe cuanta capacidad va tener el estadio de iquitos


----------



## pedro1011

El de Iquitos tendrá una capacidad de 25 mil personas. Pronto lo veremos terminadito!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Qué? el monumental de Arequipa solo tiene capacidad para 40 mil personas, yo crei que era mas.


----------



## pedro1011

Siempre se habló de 60 mil. No sé a qué se debe la disminución.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Claro, eso digo yo, pero en el post de Sky dice 40 mil espectadores.


----------



## pedro1011

*IQUITOS-ESTADIO MAX AUGUSTIN*








Ya está en su fase final este hermoso estadio. El césped artificial está a punto de ser colocado.









Va a ser el primer estadio peruano con techo en sus cuatro tribunas.


----------



## Liquido

ojala que hubiera algun estadioen el Peru como estos 










o este estadio wembley










pero supongo que x ahora es un sueño


----------



## pedro1011

Tranquilo, Liquid. Los vamos a tener. En unos 325 años como máximo.  
Fuera de bromas, yo creo que el Perú ya debería pensar en organizar en conjunto, con Ecuador o Colombia, el Mundial de Fútbol del 2014 o algún año próximo a ése. Ese no sería un sueño imposible. Poniéndonos las pilas lo podríamos lograr. De paso nos ahorraríamos la pesadilla de las eliminatorias.


----------



## Liquido

pedro1011 said:


> Tranquilo, Liquid. Los vamos a tener. En unos 325 años como máximo.
> Fuera de bromas, yo creo que el Perú ya debería pensar en organizar en conjunto, con Ecuador o Colombia, el Mundial de Fútbol del 2014 o algún año próximo a ése. Ese no sería un sueño imposible. Poniéndonos las pilas lo podríamos lograr. De paso nos ahorraríamos la pesadilla de las eliminatorias.


jeje sip tienes razon mucho mas facil... x que siempre las eliminatorias son un caos


----------



## skyperu34

muy buenas fotos del estadio loretano !!!!!!!!! ya esta casi a punto


----------



## El Bajopontino

Está bueno el estadio, aunque bastante pequeño.


----------



## incaSC

pedro1011 said:


> Tranquilo, Liquid. Los vamos a tener. En unos 325 años como máximo.
> Fuera de bromas, yo creo que el Perú ya debería pensar en organizar en conjunto, con Ecuador o Colombia, el Mundial de Fútbol del 2014 o algún año próximo a ése. Ese no sería un sueño imposible. Poniéndonos las pilas lo podríamos lograr. De paso nos ahorraríamos la pesadilla de las eliminatorias.


Lo mismo digo yo y eso lo soñe hoy dia en la madrugada; un mundial pero en vez de Perú Ecuador y Colombia era Perú Ecuador y Bolivia, Perú contaba con unos estadiasos hasta el nacional parecia que tenia como capacidad para unos 80 000 espectadores espero q esto se cumpla alguna vez. :yes:
Bueno tengo muchos sueños asi. xD


----------



## pedro1011

Podría ser con Bolivia, pero en ciudades en llanura, como Santa Cruz. En ciudades de altura, como La Paz, Quito o Cusco, la FIFA no aceptaría ni de a vainas.


----------



## incaSC

Entonces Bolivia no puede colaborar para un mundial ,pero ojala = se cumpla mi sueño.


----------



## sebvill

pucha pero no solo tendríamos que ponernos las pilas en infraestructura sino tb en la selección....se imaginasn que roche un mundial Perú-Bolivia y ambas selecciones quedan eliminadas en la primera fase  mejor no digo eso..toco madera..


----------



## El Bajopontino

Ustedes creen que algun día se realice una olimpiada en el Perú? jiji, que tonto no?


----------



## pedro1011

Uf! Una Olimpiada sí que es cosa seria. Primero hagamos un Mundial, como para ir ensayando.

Bueno, cambiando de tema, aquí van algunas fotos del estadio piurano, que ya está casi terminadito.


----------



## El Bajopontino

pedro1011 said:


> Uf! Una Olimpiada sí que es cosa seria. Primero hagamos un Mundial, como para ir ensayando.


Bueno, al menos haremos un mundial sub17, siquiera es un consuelo.


----------



## alibiza_1014

pedro1011 said:


> Tranquilo, Liquid. Los vamos a tener. En unos 325 años como máximo.
> Fuera de bromas, yo creo que el Perú ya debería pensar en organizar en conjunto, con Ecuador o Colombia, el Mundial de Fútbol del 2014 o algún año próximo a ése. Ese no sería un sueño imposible. Poniéndonos las pilas lo podríamos lograr. De paso nos ahorraríamos la pesadilla de las eliminatorias.


Si, creo q lo podria organizar, Peru con Ecuador, eso seria lo ideal. Tengo malas noticias del Max Agustin de Iquitos, lei hoy que alguien quemo el almacen donde tenian la grama sintetica, a proposito parece que fue por los mismos trabajadores porque no les pagaban y que no podran estrenar el estadio a tiempo para la sub-17// que pena coño!!. Pero es que se pasan tambien por no pagarles a la gente. Referente a tener Estadios super, duper caros y de lujo, no viene al caso. Con que se ofrezca unos buenos escenarios y garantias de tranquilidad, me parece suficiente al menos con la situacion de nuestras economias Andinas.


----------



## pedro1011

Espero que no sólo boten del trabajo a los malditos que hicieron eso, sino que los metan presos. Ellos saben muy bien cuáles son los métodos de protesta utilizables en casos de no pago, pero prefieren utilizar métodos propios del terrorismo. Bueno, pues, que les apliquen la legislación que corresponde en estos casos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Si, hoy vi la vi la noticia, de verás que hay cada animal en este país.


----------



## pedro1011

Aprovechando que Google hizo una nueva toma satelital, en la que ya no interfiere ninguna nube, aquí va una nueva vista del estadio de San Marcos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que feo se ve el estadio de San Marcos, no me gustan los estadios muy abiertos, se ven como muy simples.


----------



## pedro1011

Tienes razón, Bajopontino. De todas maneras, sería chévere verlo con sus butacas en oriente y occidente, con techo y con una cancha sintética.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Eso si, pero no valdria la pena tanta inversion, nunca se juegan partidos alli, mejor que repotencien el Matute y el Miguel Grau.


----------



## Wolmisted

libidito said:


> el lunes 29 hay un partido amistoso de la seleccion nacional en el estadio mansiche ,para su inauguracion la entrada es gratis a las 3 pm creo ,no falten el mansiche se va ah lucir


oe pero la sub 17 no la de mayores


----------



## Libidito

Wolmisted said:


> oe pero la sub 17 no la de mayores


grax wolmisted ,exacto es la sub 17 pero bueno es la oportunidad para apreciar como quedo el mansiche


----------



## incaSC

Asu los estadios estan buenos y ahora en este mundual sub-17 va a ser de lo mejorrr. Oigan alguien tiene algunas fotos de lo que es el estadio de Iquitos como ha quedado, desde q se q va a tener techo en las 4 tribunas ya toy fascinado con ese estadio.xD


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí hay una foto del Max Augustín, en su proceso de acabado.









Falta retirar los andamios utilizados para montar el techo, que ya está listo. El césped artificial está totalmente instalado, e inclusive ya fue probado por la sub-17 peruana.
Por otra parte, como vemos, no hay malla olímpica, porque se probará si los peruanos somos capaces de actuar correctamente en un campeonato de football.


----------



## skyperu34

ya luce imponente el estadio loretano !


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que mostro, oigan y el estadio tendra tablero electrico.


----------



## skyperu34

si


----------



## DØnKå

parece que ba a ser bien bacan ese estadio que esta en esa imagen, se ve bien y aun no esta acabado bueno ya chau.


----------



## ZhEr0

??


----------



## *ClauDia*

*max austin: el mejor iluminado de sudamerica xD*

El presidente de la Región Loreto, Robinson Rivadeneyra, señaló que el estadio Max Austín se ha convertido en el mejor iluminado de Sudamérica y que, antes del cotejo entre Perú y Costa Rica, el público podrá ingresar para conocer sus instalaciones.

Y es que la algarabía que desató la inauguración de las luces no fue para menos, además, porque la comitiva de la FIFA quedó más que satisfecha con los últimos trabajos que se vienen realizando en dicho recinto deportivo.

“Los trabajos realizados son impresionantes y encontramos un trabajo excelente, aunque aún faltan concluir algunas mejoras en pocos días, sin embargo confiamos en que se concluyan en el plazo previsto (este lunes)”, señaló Walter Gagg, jefe de la comitiva FIFA.

De otro lado, durante las pruebas de luces el presidente de la Región Loreto, Robinson Rivadeneyra, anunció que desde este sábado se inician las ventas de entradas a todas las empresas y desde el día lunes se ponen a la venta al público en general.


----------



## incaSC

WoW, el mejor iluminado eso habra q verlo, alguein no tendra + fotos de ese estadio yo hasta ahora no encuentro naa.


----------



## El Bajopontino

O sea que ya está terminado, que mostro, espero que Pedro se consiga las imagenes.


----------



## pedro1011

A pedido del público, aquí va una pequeña vista del momento de prueba de las luces en el estadio de Iquitos.


----------



## skyperu34

muy lindo el estadio de iquitos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, si que está mostro, todas las tribunas techadas, bien pòr Iquitos.


----------



## rafo18

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, muy bacan el estadio , tiene un aire a un estadio asiatico


----------



## Chalaco

Se ve nice el max agustin. Podre ver los partidos a traves de Galavision, que emocion!


----------



## incaSC

solo 4 diassssss para ver lo mejor de los estadios peruanos seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquido

wow quedo chvre el estadio de iquitos


----------



## pedro1011

*NACIONAL*








Panorámica desde la torre. Se aprecia el pasto sintético totalmente instalado, listo para el Mundial Sub 17.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tambien ya terminaron de enchapar los cerámicos en la fachada así como los trabajos de pintura, lo que me parece horrible es la dizque pista atletica.


----------



## pedro1011

*IQUITOS- MAX AUGUSTIN*








Una foto del estadio cuando el techo aún no estaba terminado.

*PIURA-MIGUEL GRAU*









*TRUJILLO-MANSICHE*









*CHICLAYO-ELIAS AGUIRRE*









*LIMA-NACIONAL*


----------



## Pisco_Perú

aun sin el techo terminado, se ve muy bien el estadio, BUEN APORTE!


----------



## incaSC

q bien se ve el estadio de Iquitos y lo mejor mañana el mundial :cheer: :cheer: seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## skyperu34

muy buenas fotos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chalaco

Se ve bien el estadio Loretano!


----------



## pedro1011

Dos imágenes del Miguel Grau de Piura en el Mundial Sub-17.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Mañana inauguran el estadio de Iquitos, ojala alguien pueda captar las imágenes.


----------



## incaSC

yo voy a trartar


----------



## pedro1011

Ojalá que salga una buena foto aérea, para mandarla al toque a World Stadiums.


----------



## rafo18

ohhhhhhhhhh que belleza de estadio , para mi el mejor del mundial (disculpenme los piuranos , trujillanos y chiclayanos) pero es un estadio de otro nivel.
Alguien tiene fotos de la tribuna oriente lucia relamente espectacular aca un fotito haber si alguien se consigue otra:









:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## El Bajopontino

En esa foto pareciera que las tribunas populares no estuvieran techadas, pero igual luce espléndido.


----------



## Skypiura

Bueno se ve bien el estadio de Iquitos por su techo . Si el estadio de Piura tuviera techo en las cuatro tribunas fuese mejor.


----------



## rafo18

felipe25 said:


> Bueno se ve bien el estadio de Iquitos por su techo . Si el estadio de Piura tuviera techo en las cuatro tribunas fuese mejor.


 jajajja uando no felipillo con su regionalismo .


----------



## Chalaco

Por afuera creo que el de Chiclayo se ve mejor....


----------



## Wolmisted

lo q malogra al elias aguirre es el entorno
si vieron los partidos del mundial entre las divisiones de las tribunas asoman unas jatos horrorosas
lo q me extraña puesto q no estan tan cercanas al estadio


----------



## El Bajopontino

rafo18 said:


> jajajja uando no felipillo con su regionalismo .


Mira quien habla


----------



## Skypiura

Wolmisted said:


> lo q malogra al elias aguirre es el entorno
> si vieron los partidos del mundial entre las divisiones de las tribunas asoman unas jatos horrorosas
> lo q me extraña puesto q no estan tan cercanas al estadio


 Como vuelvo a repetir El estadio de Piura se ubica en una zona de clase media alta ( Miraflores ) y mientras tanto los estadios de trujillo, chiclayo e Iquitos ese ubican en una zona algo fea.


----------



## nicolaselguera77

BAKAN el estadio de Iquitos..................Alguien tiene mas fotos............ojala que aparezca un buen cuadro loretano que juege de local............Ahora, en vista de que el mundial parece ser un exito, porque no pedimos a la FIFA ser sede del sub-20 o sub-ventitantos?, para esta clase de competencias, estos estadios son mas que suficiente y ademas la gente del interior esta respondiendo con su asistencia a las canchas........


----------



## Skypiura

rafo18 said:


> jajajja uando no felipillo con su regionalismo .


Jejejeje... SI me lo dijeron q soy el tipiko Arequipeño... q los Piuranos no somos asi.. jeje


----------



## pedro1011

*MAX AUGUSTIN*








Vistas nocturnas del bello estadio loretano


----------



## skyperu34

la cobertura de la tribuna preferencial del max austin le da una presencia magnifica !!!!


----------



## rafo18

felipe25 said:


> Jejejeje... SI me lo dijeron q soy el *tipiko Arequipeño*... q los Piuranos no somos asi.. jeje


jajjajajjajajjaj


----------



## Pisco_Perú

LINDO EL MAX AUSTIN!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me parece o las tribunas sur y norte del Max Agustin no estan techadas.


----------



## skyperu34

si estan techadas, rimense............PONTE LOS LENTES YA !


----------



## JT 69

Que hermoso a quedado el Max Agustin!!! la unica observacion seria la falta de una malla de proteccion entre el campo y las tribunas.


----------



## pedro1011

*ESTADIO MUNICIPAL DE CHIMBOTE "PENSACOLA"*









El presidente Toledo ofreció ayer proporcionar 7 millones de soles para el estadio chimbotano. Con esto se completan los 15 millones requeridos para concluir el recinto.









En estos momentos se viene construyendo la tribuna norte. Inmediatamente después se iniciará la construcción de las tribunas restantes, con la idea de inaugurar el estadio en el primer semestre del 2006. La cancha sería sintética, con el fin de que permita una mayor actividad deportiva.


----------



## incaSC

Asu q chvre la noticia y todavia el stadio con el cesped sintetico y cuanta capaciad tien ah?


----------



## Skypiura

Que bakan bien por chimbote, cual sera la capacidad del estadio?? 
Entonces el norte del Perú va tener 5 estadios de Primer nivel ( Piura, Sullana, Chiclayo, Trujillo y Chimbote)

Arriba el Norte!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bien por Chimbote, esta ciudad inaugurará Estadio y Catedral nuevos, habrá que conocer esta ciudad pal proximo año.


----------



## Pisco_Perú

muy buena noticia, con esas fotos confirmo que las tribunas que vi en construccion eran del estadio! BIEN POR CHIMBOTE


----------



## rafo18

felipe25 said:


> Que bakan bien por chimbote, cual sera la capacidad del estadio??
> Entonces el norte del Perú va tener 5 estadios de Primer nivel ( Piura, Sullana, Chiclayo, Trujillo y Chimbote)
> 
> Arriba el Norte!!!!!



sullana ?? te refieres a ese estadio donde juega el alianza atletico , no lo creo . O es que tambien se esta construyendo un nuevo estadio ??? de ser asi que chevere seria . 
bien por el norte...


----------



## UsPaOrKo

pero cual es su capacidad?...se ve de regular tamaño...diria que entre 20.000 a 25.000 pero que alguien confirme eso.......ah! se ve diferente, que bueno y ojala porque no creo que nadie quiera otro "gemelo" como los estadios de piura trujillo y chiclayo....denle su "personalidad" propia.


----------



## El Bajopontino

En todo caso serían trillizos.


----------



## UsPaOrKo

sera el sereno, la cosa es que estan cortaditos con la misma tijera....


----------



## guidocabj

uhhh me encanta! es uno de los estadios mas modernos de latinoamerica!
me parece raro porque arg - bra no se jugaron la final de la copa america en ese estadio...(uhhh MALDITO ADRIANO) y tampoco durante la primera ronda :sleepy:


----------



## skyperu34

ahh, que bien que se construya mas infraestreuctura deportiva en nuestro pais !!!!

guidocabj, no se uso el estadio monumental por discrepancias y pleitos entre federacion y el presidente del club Universitario, club q juega en dicho escenario, por eso se cambio al estadio nacional


----------



## Flavio

oh!!! un nuevo estadio ... para variar
osea en el 2006 inauguraremos 2 nuevas canchas
sullana y chimbote ... q bien!!


----------



## Exrexnotex

Una foto del San martin .. Arriba Cristal !!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

El Estadio San Martin es una construcción antigua que se usaba para campeonatos interescolares, pues allí jugo mi cole  , el Cristal lo tomó y refaccionó para jugar sus partidos como local, pero los más importantes, es decir frente al Alianza y la U, los sigue jugando en el Nacional, en conclusión, hasta ahora el Cristal no ha construido estadio propio, pero sus instalaciones en el Rímac están muy bien.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chalaco said:


>


Pero para un estadio de futbol no son necesarias las pistas de atletismo, sino mira el estadio Azteca.


----------



## Chalaco

Eso si...pero la pared. No hay espacio para hacer una tribuna? No solo eso sino las tribunas estan todas una mas amplia que la otra. Que quisieron hacer ahi?


----------



## El Bajopontino

La verdad que no lo sé, como te dije ese estadio es viejo, El Club no lo mandó a construir.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Alguien sabe si vana dejar el Garcialso asi como esta ( ...que no esta nada mal ) ,, o le van a construir el techo qu estaba planeado !!!???


----------



## El Bajopontino

La construcción del techo si se va a hacer.


----------



## Exrexnotex

ohh , y no sabes cuando !? ,, y primero que nada tienen el dinero ,,, o vana recaudar fondos como si fuera obra aparte !, ( osea no como parte de la remodelacion del estadio anterior a la copa america ) ?


----------



## El Bajopontino

La verdad no sé, la noticia del techo la postearon en este foro, de seguro está en este thread, habría que buscarla, pero me da pereza.


----------



## Exrexnotex

jaja , oh ok


----------



## incaSC

gg no sabia q hacer con sta foto y la puse(solo s 1), es d ayer en el stadio nacional gallinas 1 - 2 sporting cristal. seguimos punteros.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Ya casi casi somos campeones.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Nunca pense que tendriamos que cuidarons de Bolo y San martin y Sport Ancash , para cuidar la punta !! ,, pero pues me alegro que sigamos siendo los mejores y la u y el alianza vayan en decadencia !! ,, ( tampoco los quiero ver en segunda , ,pero pues por unos dos anos fuera de un torneo internacional )


----------



## El Bajopontino

Si pues, quien diria que esos equipos iban a estar disputando la pùnta, pero al final no pasa nada, espero cienciano quede abajo del sexto lugar, pa llevarnos el campeonato final.


----------



## skyperu34

muy buena esa foto, si vi el partido, el segundo tiempo nomas, pero solo eso basto para desplumar a las gallinas


----------



## pedro1011

skyperu34 said:


> muy buena esa foto, si vi el partido, el segundo tiempo nomas, pero solo eso basto para desplumar a las gallinas


Oye, por favor, más respeto con nosotros las gallin... diré con nosotros los cremas!!!


----------



## Skypiura

skyperu34 said:


> muy buena esa foto, si vi el partido, el segundo tiempo nomas, pero solo eso basto para desplumar a las gallinas


 Ya pes sky.. no ofendas al equipo mas copero del País!!!!


----------



## incaSC

felipe25 said:


> Ya pes sky.. no ofendas al equipo mas copero del País!!!!


Tranquilo!!


----------



## skyperu34

lo de copero seran por borrachos ampayados........hahaha !


----------



## Flavio

incaSC said:


> gg no sabia q hacer con sta foto y la puse(solo s 1), es d ayer en el stadio nacional gallinas 1 - 2 sporting cristal. seguimos punteros.


no hay duda la iluminacion del estadio nacional es pesima 
a pesar q estan encendidas todas las luminarias ( lo q antes de mundial inexplicablemente no sucedia) el ambiente es TETRICO


----------



## Exrexnotex

Flavio said:


> no hay duda la iluminacion del estadio nacional es pesima
> a pesar q estan encendidas todas las luminarias ( lo q antes de mundial inexplicablemente no sucedia) el ambiente es TETRICO


Yo pense que era la neblina !! ,, no creo que sea tan mala ! , ademas , es la foto tal vez , eh visto fotos del mansiche con una iluminacion muy buena , no creo que el nacional la tenga tan mala !!!


----------



## alibiza_1014

Cierto, creo que el de Huancayo cuando este terminado podría tener un aforo de unos 40000 a 50000 espectadores.


----------



## grg1992

He visto las fotos del estadio de Iquitos.. increible! Lejos el mas bonito para mi del norte peruano..


----------



## rafo18

grg1992 said:


> He visto las fotos del estadio de Iquitos.. increible! Lejos el mas bonito para mi del norte peruano..


 :sleepy: :sleepy: que se fumo ???????
chocherita iquitos esta en el oriente del peru en la SELVA.


----------



## Chalaco

Rafo querido, tambien se puede decir norte.


----------



## sebvill

Si divide s en dos: norte y sur, Iquitos es norte, o sur Rafo? jaja


----------



## skyperu34

arequipense: hay que estudiar mas matematica, ok????


----------



## grg1992

Jajaja si!! Que onda, yo conozco Perú y nunca he visto que Iquitos esté cerca de Tacna o de Ilo o Arequipa jejeje.. 

P.D: Skyperu o IncaSC.. ya q los 2 aman al Cristal.. saben si tiene un proyecto de estadio nuevo? por favor responder.. jeje


----------



## skyperu34

tambien bajopontino y otro mas ama a cristal......
aun no hay proyecto concreto, pero creo q no hace falta aun, ganando de sobra titulos basta, sino miren a los de la u, estadio para 80 000, y este ultimo fin de semana solo fueron 200 personas a ver al equipo de sus amores


----------



## grg1992

skyperu34 said:


> tambien bajopontino y otro mas ama a cristal......
> aun no hay proyecto concreto, pero creo q no hace falta aun, ganando de sobra titulos basta, sino miren a los de la u, estadio para 80 000, y este ultimo fin de semana solo fueron *200 personas* a ver al equipo de sus amores


Uhh si! Olvide al rimense Bajopontino.. verdad que tb es un fanatico del SC..

P.D: Jajaja gayinas tenian que ser.. 200 personas.. que gayinas.. jejejej..


----------



## skyperu34

grg1992 said:


> Uhh si! Olvide al rimense Bajopontino.. verdad que tb es un fanatico del SC..
> 
> P.D: Jajaja gayinas tenian que ser.. 200 personas.. que gayinas.. jejejej..



y 200 mas a ver a los monos anoche en el huaral-alianza......y si no iba yo solo estarian 199 (no habia nada mas que hacer antes de regresar a la agencia)


----------



## grg1992

skyperu34 said:


> y 200 mas a ver a los monos anoche en el huaral-alianza......y si no iba yo solo estarian 199 (no habia nada mas que hacer antes de regresar a la agencia)


jaja noooo.. esa si que no te la creo.. jeje.. bueno si, estamos mal, y que? el proximo año saldremos campeón... jeje

PD: Cuando fui al estadio hace 3 años a ver a Alianza habia muucha gente, bueno, sera pq estaba puntero jeje.. igual.. jugaba con el Melgar..


----------



## incaSC

bueno no c si se hara un stadio pero ya deberia Sporting Cristal c lo merece :yes:


----------



## rafo18

sebvill said:


> Si divide s en dos: norte y sur, Iquitos es norte, o sur Rafo? jaja


o no que roche ¡¡¡¡¡ no mentira lo que pasa es que cuando escucho NORTE lo relaciono con trujillo , chiclayo piura cajamaraca; por eso me parecio un poco extraño que iquitos este en el norte , aunque *teoricamente* esta en la razon pero esta parte del peru es mas amplia y lo mas ideal seria llamarla ORIENTE no lo creen ?????






en esta imagen se aprecia mejor


----------



## skyperu34

nada de eso, norte y sur, punto


----------



## Skypiura

Y dale U ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## *ClauDia*

felipe25 said:


> Y dale U ! ! ! ! ! ! !


 :righton:


----------



## NoXi

q buenos estadios , pero enla capacidad q señalan no creo q sea tanta


----------



## grg1992

chilenoxi said:


> q buenos estadios , pero enla capacidad q señalan no creo q sea tanta


Estas equivocado, en las fotos se ven pequeños, pero cuando los conoces en persona, te impresionas.. experiencia propia con el estadio de Tacna..


----------



## grg1992

felipe25 said:


> Y dale U ! ! ! ! ! ! !


Callate gay-ina jejeje

:jk:


----------



## Chalaco

*ESTADIO “ENRIQUE TORRES BELÓN DE PUNO SERÁ REMODELADO INTEGRALMENTE*

Con el objetivo de poner en óptimas condiciones la infraestructura deportiva del Estadio Monumental “Enrique Torres Belón” de nuestra ciudad, el Gobierno Regional Puno, presidido por el ingeniero David Jiménez Sardón, en breve iniciará los trabajos de remodelación integral del primer escenario deportivo de la Región, con un presupuesto ascendente a los 3 millones 900 mil nuevos soles.

El anunció lo hizo el ingeniero David Jiménez Sardón, en una conferencia de prensa, luego de haberse reunido con dirigente del primer equipo de nuestra ciudad, el Club Deportivo “Alfonso Ugarte”.

Los dirigentes del Club Ugartino visitaron al Presidente Regional, con el propósito de solicitar que el Gobierno Regional medie ante las autoridades de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol para que el Alfonso Ugarte pueda ser invitado a participar en el torneo de fútbol profesional peruano que se iniciará en el mes de abril.

Sobre el particular el titular del Gobierno Regional ha escuchado el petitorio del Presidente del cuadro Alfonsino, Presidente de los barristas y el Presidente del Círculo de Periodistas Deportivos, por lo que el la primera autoridad regional manifestó que está dispuesto a realizar todas las gestiones posibles ante las autoridades deportivas en la capital de la república para que se pueda lograr la invitación de nuestro primer equipo en el fútbol profesional.

El Presidente Regional, presentó el perfil técnico para efectuar los trabajos de remodelación que consta de refaccionar la tribuna norte, refacción de los servicios higiénicos, camerinos, enmallado, colocación de butacas, construcción de cabinas para periodistas y existe la posibilidad de colocar en el campo de juego con grass sentítico, de lo contrario se instalará grass natural.

Los dirigentes y la hinchada del Club Deportivo Alfonso Ugarte, los hombres de prensa asistente a la conferencia de prensa mostraron su satisfacción por esta buena nueva que dio ha conocer el Presidente regional.


----------



## hcastgu

Programa ‘Juntos por el Deporte’ da sus primeros frutos. Gobierno Regional de Puno aportará la suma de 4 millones de nuevos soles para la remodelación integral del Estadio “Torres Belón” y la instalación de una cancha de césped artificial
El Estadio “Enrique Torres Belón” de Puno lucirá próximamente un moderno campo de juego con césped artificial y sus instalaciones serán completamente remodeladas, gracias al programa “Trabajando Juntos por el Deporte” que puso en marcha el señor Iván Dibós Mier, presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, con el propósito de mejorar la infraestructura deportiva del país. 

El coloso puneño, al igual que los Estadios de Lima, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura e Iquitos, ingresará a una etapa de modernidad, con la instalación de un terreno de juego de gras artificial que permitirá el ahorro de mantenimiento y la masificación del deporte local.

Según informó el Gobierno Regional de Puno a través de su pagina web, en el mes de marzo se estaría convocando a la licitación pública internacional para la adquisición del césped artificial, que se instalará en el estadio de la ciudad, situado a orillas del Lago Titicaca y conocido por muchos como el ‘Coloso de Piedra’.

Por otro lado, los trabajos de remodelación integral del “Torres Belón” ya se encuentran en marcha. En estos momentos, se viene realizando la revisión del expediente técnico en campo, es decir se está efectuando el metrado exacto de todos los trabajos que se harán a partir del mes de abril, cuando se reduzca la temporada de lluvia.

Las obras en el principal escenario deportivo de Puno consisten en la demolición y construcción de la tribuna norte, mejoramiento del sistema de agua, construcción de nuevos camerinos semi subterráneos, construcción de zona VIP, remodelación integral de la zona perimetral, entre otros.


TRABAJANDO JUNTOS POR EL DEPORTE

Es importante resaltar, que el Estadio de Puno ingresará a la modernidad gracias al programa “Trabajando Juntos por el Deporte” que el Instituto Peruano del Deporte puso en marcha a fines del 2005, con el objetivo de buscar financiamiento para cien proyectos de infraestructura deportiva a nivel nacional, a través de los gobiernos regionales.

En el marco del programa, el señor Iván Dibós Mier, presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte suscribió un convenio con el ingeniero David Jiménez Sardón, presidente del Gobierno Regional de Puno, para realizar el suministro e instalación del césped artificial, así como la remodelación integral del recinto. Para tal fin, el gobierno regional aportará la suma de 4 millones de nuevos soles.
La campaña “Trabajando Juntos por el Deporte” fue lanzada el 1 de diciembre del 2005. En aquella oportunidad el señor Iván Dibós Mier, convocó a la participación de los gobiernos regionales en la reactivación de los principales recintos deportivos del país.

Lima, 20 de febrero de 2006


----------



## Bratzo

hcastgu, por favor...lee la nueva regla del foro en cuanto a citar noticias periodisticas


----------



## pedro1011

En la página 5 hay algunas noticias del estadio de Sullana.


----------



## uspaorkoo

y que paso con el estadio municipal de chimbote?...no que ahi iba a jugar el Galvez y que iba a estar terminado para esta epoca?.


----------



## pedro1011

*MAX AUGUSTIN*

















































































Las fotos son de la página: http://djchonto.tripod.com/id4.html


----------



## Exrexnotex

Wow ! ,, excelente el Esadio de Iquitos !!! ,, chevre fotos !! Chico , pero uno de los mejores del Peru , a mi parecer en e Top 5 !!


----------



## Bratzo

ahora solo falta tener buenos futbolistas


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bien luce el Max Agustín.


----------



## Pisco_Perú

uno de los mejores del Peru el Max Augustin............el año pasado escuche a Juvenal Silva decir que iban a construir un estadio en el Cuzco con capacidad para 70 000 personas, alguien sabe algo al respecto??????


----------



## JT 69

Hermoso estadio! ...bien por Iquitos.

P: cuál es su capacidad?


----------



## skyperu34

25 000 espectadores......

definitivamente el mejor estadio del pais, no necesita ser gigante, de lejos luce modernisimo !


----------



## grg1992

ESE SI QUE ES UN ESTADIO!! Nosotros acá en Chile deberíamos aprenderles a ustedes..!!


----------



## incaSC

excelentes fotos Pedro! el estadio d Iquitos es impresionante!


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por sus comentarios, amigos. Como punto adicional acerca del Max Augustin, hay que decir que su grass sintético es considerado el mejor del país (es de un tipo distinto al de los otros estadios peruanos). Parece que es más suave y parecido al grass natural.


----------



## Jose Perez

grg1992 said:


> ESE SI QUE ES UN ESTADIO!! Nosotros acá en Chile deberíamos aprenderles a ustedes..!!


Cuando veia hace tiempo el partido de Peru v. Chile en Tacna lo vi por TVChile ya que en Miami solo lo transmitian por ese canal,el comentarista chileno decia que le impresiono los estadios que tiene el Peru,decia que Chile deberia seguir el ejemplo de un pais pobre como el Peru pero con buenos estadios.

Ahora en el Peru tenemos mas de 10 estadios que pasan las 20,000 personas,y no todos estan en Lima de suerte.


----------



## EnriqueC

Nuestro futbol tiene que mejorar muchisimo para hacerle merito a los estadios, no les parece?


----------



## Bratzo

menos mal que no soy hincha de ningun equipo...acabo de celebrar la victoria de velez


----------



## alibiza_1014

La verdad que el Max Agustin de Iquitos ha quedado muy bonito. Algo que los charapas estarán bastante orgullosos.


----------



## pedro1011

Bratzo said:


> menos mal que no soy hincha de ningun equipo...acabo de celebrar la victoria de velez


Yo también. Y eso que soy de la U. Que gane el mejor. Como está la U, merece seguir perdiendo. Ojalá que la compre Vergara, el del Chivas de México.


----------



## pedro1011

Edited


----------



## Bratzo

y anoche perdio cienciano......peruanos! OLVIDENSE DEL FUTBOL! POR FAVOR! ES TAN NECESARIO???


----------



## nicolaselguera77

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gooooooooooooooooool¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Carlos_"U"

el futbol peruano esta mal, ayer a la "U" le pasó lo mismo q a cristal ... xq será? ... será xq tienen miedo o les da un poco de miedo escénico o xq estan acostumbrados a perder y ya se hicieron de esa idea ... ayer cienciano ganó con las justas y eso q el equipo venezolano jugó mejor q ellos ... ahorita esta ganado el cristal ojalá q gané para q suba un poco el honor del fútbol peruano y tb quedaria con chances para clasificar ... bueno tenemos unos buenos estadios, ya hay varios q pasan los 20 000 espectadores, el max austin ha quedado chvre hasta podria llegar a ser el mas bonito del Perú pero creo el Monumental es el mejor del país.


----------



## skyperu34

bienvenido trujillano, saludos desde aqui de Trujillo tambien !


----------



## Carlos_"U"

gracias man! ... he visto q en este foro hay varios trujillanos! q chvre!


----------



## rafo18

o no ¡¡¡¡¡ mas trujillanos :runaway: 
deberian abrir un subforo solo para ellos :jk: jeje (cuantos son ??? )


----------



## perupd

rafo18 said:


> o no ¡¡¡¡¡ mas trujillanos :runaway:
> deberian abrir un subforo solo para ellos :jk: jeje (cuantos son ??? )


Eso nos daría un dato...que los trujillanos son más adictos a internet que los arequipeños...y eso que ustedes son más habitantes.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Sería el Subforo de Trujillo, Cultura, Proyectos y Actualidad deTrujillo.
o mejor sería crear un subforo para el Trío del norte, juntando a los representantes de Piura, Chiclayo y Trujillo, forman un buen grupo de foristas.


----------



## rafo18

perupd said:


> Eso nos daría un dato...que los trujillanos son más adictos a internet que los arequipeños...y eso que ustedes son más habitantes.


en eso te doy la razon porque aumentan los trujillanos y los arequipeños no.... es que ustedes son mas viciosos a internet jajaja


----------



## Carlos_"U"

haber acá hay imáganes de estadios q no estan publicadas en el foro:

Estadio Eías Aguirre de Chiclayo:




















Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura:






































Estadio Nacional de Lima:




















Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo:


----------



## skyperu34

que buenas fotos, justo buscando llegue a la misma fuente de las fotos ! buen trabajo !


----------



## Libidito

excelentes y bravota la idea de un subforo trujillano o norteño.
Creo que los trujillanos nos merecemos un subforo trujillano ya somos varios, como en el Foro mexicano hay subforo de Guadalajara, Monterrey,D. F. Asi k keremos un subforo Trujillanoooooo.


----------



## rafo18

libidito said:


> excelentes y bravota la idea de un subforo trujillano o norteño.
> Creo que los trujillanos nos merecemos un subforo trujillano ya somos varios, como en el Foro mexicano hay subforo de Guadalajara, Monterrey,D. F. Asi k keremos un subforo Trujillanoooooo.


..... no seria una mala idea, pasando al tema de los estadios el mas bonito del norte a mi parecer es el de Piura como que es "compacto" simple y elegante; luego le sigue el de Trujillo lo que lo malogra son esos horrorosos reflectores y su tribuna preferencial no guarda nada de armonia con el estadio..... :bash:


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Con respecto al estadio mansiche, solo remodelaron las tribunas oriente, norte y sur ya q la tribuna occidente estaba en prefectas condiciones y no necesitaban demolerla y hacer otra pero como tu dices no va con las otras tribunas pero q se va a hacer px el estadio esta mucho mejor q antes, en la tribuna de occidente solo hicieron algunas reformas como la colocaciónde butacas y carpetas para la prensa, tb quitaron las mallas, hicieron los camerinos debajo de esta tribuna y arreglaron la entrada de esta trbiuna q ha quedado chvre.
El tema de las luminarias es q el estadio mansiche ya contaba ya hace algunos años con estas y estaban dentro del estadio separando a las tribunas pero para ganar espacio hicieron unas cuantas graderias debajo de los luminarias.
A mí pareces tb creo q el estadio miguel grau de piura es el más bonito del norte, luego el mansiche de trujillo y después el elías aguirre de chiclayo.


----------



## Bratzo

ahora que miro mucho futbol argentino..puedo decir que los estadios de aqui se ven muchisimo mas grandes que los peruanos....sobre todo mas altos


----------



## Mavo92

*http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2394/frontalestadio1yk.jpg*

Aqui algunas fotos nuevas del estadio "Cuarto centenario" de Huancayo, supongo que se seguira llamando asi, tenemos un coliseo pero el alcalde del partido de la estrella, le cambio de nombre por el de una compañera de partido ya fallecida.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

el estadio de huancayo quedaria chvre si le completaran las 2 tribunas q faltan, maso seria para 30 o 40 mil espectadores.


----------



## alibiza_1014

También parece que el Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, se podría ampliar comodamente para tener el doble de capacidad que actualmente tiene, unos 50,000 espectadores, sería monstro, y Trujillo se lo merece, su población esta creciendo rapidamente y estoy seguro que al final de esta decada estará cercana al millon de habitantes.


----------



## perupd

alibiza_1014 said:


> También parece que el Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, se podría ampliar comodamente para tener el doble de capacidad que actualmente tiene, unos 50,000 espectadores, sería monstro, y Trujillo se lo merece, su población esta creciendo rapidamente y estoy seguro que *al final de esta decada estará cercana al millon de habitantes*.


si las proyecciones no fallan, según la MPT, en el 2010 seremos un millón de habitantes.


----------



## rafo18

esta foto esta de putamadre ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ :runaway:


----------



## uspaorkoo

Definitivamente Colombia esta por encima de Peru...tiene mejores estadios y mas grandes (sin que esto signifique que por mas grandes mejor), y para muestra, varios botones...

el metropoliano de Barranquilla con capacidad para 58,000, el atanasio Girardot de Medellin, para 52,000, el Nemesio Camacho de Bogota con 48,000 ; el Pascual Guerrero de cali con 45,000 por citar ejemplos...todos estos tan o con mayor capacidad que el estadio Nacional de Lima, y lo que es mejor, todos dispersos en distintas ciudades colombianas...

colombia tambien tiene varios estadios con capacidad entre 25,000 a 35,000 espectadores...ejemplo el estadio palogrande de Manizales...donde el Once Caldas las hace de local...(33.000 espectadores para ser exacto, casi tan grande como el de matute, aunque por alguna razon, este se ve mas grande que el estadio aliancista).

y si a eso le añadimos que el deportivo cali ya esta construyendo un imponente y moderno estadio para 52,000 espectadores , con palcos suites etc etc, pues...ya que mas se puede pedir.

AHORA....yo sinceramente no estaria tan seguro si Peru tiene mejores estadios que ECUADOR eh? cuidado con eso porque si se ponen a pensar Ecuador tiene muy buena infraestructura...(ahi tienen el monumental Isidro Romero del Barcelona en guayaquil, El atahualpa de quito, tan viejo como el nacional y con igual capacidad de espectadores, el estadio modelo de quito , mas grande inclusive que el nacional de Lima y la famosa Casa Blanca de la liga de Quito que ya todo mundo conoce), 

osea yo creo que si no se hubiesen refaccionado esos estadios para la copa America de Peru, facil que yo diria que los ecuatorianos tienen mejor infraestructura que los peruanos.....pero bueno...vamos a suponer que no es asi.

por consiguiente, mi ranking de estadios en LATINOAMERICA (no se porque excluyen a mexico, sera porque si lo incluimos Peru baja un escalon mas?) seria:

1.- BRASIL
2.- MEXICO
3.-ARGENTINA
4.-COLOMBIA
5.-PERU
6.-ECUADOR
7.-Resto de Latinoamerica.


----------



## uspaorkoo

PD: no se porque la mayoria de Rankings ponen a Chile antes que Ecuador, Ecuador se lo lleva de encuentro a Chile en infraestructura de estadios. 

Chile tiene una infraestructura pobrisima!...algo que me sorprende de Chile sinceramente. se han descuidado en ese sentido.


----------



## grg1992

uspaorkoo said:


> PD: no se porque la mayoria de Rankings ponen a Chile antes que Ecuador, Ecuador se lo lleva de encuentro a Chile en infraestructura de estadios.
> 
> Chile tiene una infraestructura pobrisima!...algo que me sorprende de Chile sinceramente. se han descuidado en ese sentido.


Oye tienes razón, se me había olvidado poner a Ecuador antes que Chile...!


----------



## Carlos_"U"

entonces sería:
Brasil
México
Argentina
Colombia
Perú
Ecuador
Chile
Venezuela
Bolivia
Uruguay
Paraguay

en 5to lugar en LA no está nada mal


----------



## uranio

Bueno tan solo aportar con algo... pienso que debería medirse un estadio por las comodidades, modernidad, iluminación, comunicación, ambientes de prensa, etc. …el tamaño o capacidad esta en función a las necesidades reales de la población. No es una regla general pero es lógico pensar que Méjico (con 103 Millones de habitantes), Brasil (186), Argentina (39) y Colombia (44) que tienen mucho más población que el Perú; sus estadios deben ser de mayor capacidad, deben tener más estadios y deben estar mejor equipados. 

También creo el Estadio nacional de Lima no es un gran modelo con que medir o comparar, es posible que tenga gran capacidad pero carece de muchas cosas como por ejemplo de pista sintética de atletismo, varios estadios como el de Trujillo o Chiclayo ya cuentan con este tipo de pistas hace más de 20 anos, la iluminación es muy buena, en el caso de Trujillo la tuvo hace mas de 10 anos atrás. Además si permitieron al Perú ser sede de la Copa América y del Mundial Sub 17. Pienso que los estadios deben estar por el promedio aceptables para el fútbol. 

Por otro lado comparando los estadios de los países desarrollados que son totalmente cerrados, lo veo poco factible para el Perú, el Perú no sufre de climas extremos como calor sofocante, lluvia torrencial, nieve, vientos, huracanes, tornados, etc. (pensando que la ciudades más pobladas están el la costa) por lo que la construcción de un estadio de esa magnitud con calefacción o aire acondicionado, estaría por demás y serían muy costos, lo que debería a puntar es a la modernidad, a ser automatizados y confortables, a sacar mayor utilidad en la que se pueda practicar la mayor cantidad de deportes posibles y a brindar más servicios como por ejemplo deben contar con restaurantes, cafés, cabinas telefónicas, tiendas, oficinas de bancos, fastfoods, departamentos, estacionamiento, etc.

Saludos….


----------



## perupd

uranio said:


> ...
> También creo el Estadio nacional de Lima no es un gran modelo con que medir o comparar, es posible que tenga gran capacidad pero carece de muchas cosas como por ejemplo de *pista sintética de atletismo, varios estadios como el de Trujillo o Chiclayo ya cuentan con este tipo de pistas hace más de 20 anos*...
> Saludos….


En ese sentido tienes razón. Tengo un amigo que practica Atletismo y me decía que en Lima la infraestructura para este deporte está en muere...y que los mejores lugares para competir y practicar son Arequipa y Trujillo. Cabe resaltar que esas pistas sintéticas fueron donadas por un país (no recuerdo cual).


----------



## el_zorro

pedro1011 said:


> Sé que eres bien hincha de los peruanos, GRG, pero creo que en cuanto a estadios te equivocas. Pese a nuestros avances, los colombianos nos superan.



no creo pedro creo que colombia esta por debajo de peru para mi que soy mexicano y no lo veo como dises apoyando a tu pasi para mi esta asi

brasil
argentina
peru
colombia
ecuador
chile
venezuela
bolivia 
uruguay


----------



## el_zorro

uranio said:


> Bueno tan solo aportar con algo... pienso que debería medirse un estadio por las comodidades, modernidad, iluminación, comunicación, ambientes de prensa, etc. …el tamaño o capacidad esta en función a las necesidades reales de la población. No es una regla general pero es lógico pensar que Méjico (con 103 Millones de habitantes), Brasil (186), Argentina (39) y Colombia (44) que tienen mucho más población que el Perú; sus estadios deben ser de mayor capacidad, deben tener más estadios y deben estar mejor equipados.
> 
> También creo el Estadio nacional de Lima no es un gran modelo con que medir o comparar, es posible que tenga gran capacidad pero carece de muchas cosas como por ejemplo de pista sintética de atletismo, varios estadios como el de Trujillo o Chiclayo ya cuentan con este tipo de pistas hace más de 20 anos, la iluminación es muy buena, en el caso de Trujillo la tuvo hace mas de 10 anos atrás. Además si permitieron al Perú ser sede de la Copa América y del Mundial Sub 17. Pienso que los estadios deben estar por el promedio aceptables para el fútbol.
> 
> Por otro lado comparando los estadios de los países desarrollados que son totalmente cerrados, lo veo poco factible para el Perú, el Perú no sufre de climas extremos como calor sofocante, lluvia torrencial, nieve, vientos, huracanes, tornados, etc. (pensando que la ciudades más pobladas están el la costa) por lo que la construcción de un estadio de esa magnitud con calefacción o aire acondicionado, estaría por demás y serían muy costos, lo que debería a puntar es a la modernidad, a ser automatizados y confortables, a sacar mayor utilidad en la que se pueda practicar la mayor cantidad de deportes posibles y a brindar más servicios como por ejemplo deben contar con restaurantes, cafés, cabinas telefónicas, tiendas, oficinas de bancos, fastfoods, departamentos, estacionamiento, etc.
> 
> Saludos….


pues si tienes razon ahora en lo que hablas de las poblaciones de los paises de latinoamerica pero de igual manera peru tendria que tener un estadio moderno y sofisticado como los hay muchos en L.A.


----------



## Flavio

el_zorro said:


> pues si tienes razon ahora en lo que hablas de las poblaciones de los paises de latinoamerica pero de igual manera peru tendria que tener un estadio moderno y sofisticado como los hay muchos en L.A.


el monumental de lima es el mas moderno de sudamerica(tiene la mejor pantalla gigante de sudamerica, es el estadio con mas palcos en el mundo ademas de muchas comodidades mas...) es el ultimo gran estadio q se ha construido en esta parte del mundo... estadios se construyen todos los dias pero de 80 000 espectadores de capacidad pasan muchos años

ademas el estadio de iquitos tiene una arquitectura esplendida...


imformate choche...


----------



## el_zorro

Flavio said:


> el monumental de lima es el mas moderno de sudamerica(tiene la mejor pantalla gigante de sudamerica, es el estadio con mas palcos en el mundo ademas de muchas comodidades mas...) es el ultimo gran estadio q se ha construido en esta parte del mundo... estadios se construyen todos los dias pero de 80 000 espectadores de capacidad pasan muchos años
> 
> ademas el estadio de iquitos tiene una arquitectura esplendida...
> 
> 
> imformate choche...



yo jamas dije que peru tenia malos estadios dije que le falta modernidad por ejemplo restaurants palcos de lujo urgencias medicas museo del equipo me entiendes y siendo sinsero el estadio nacional de lima no me gusta nada el modelo que tiene el que si me gusta es el de iquitos chiquito pero bonito


----------



## grg1992

Mmm Pedro, me parece que Colombia tiene buenos estadios, grandes, pero en general me gustan más los diseños de Perú... y son bastante prácticos.. por eso pongo a Perú mas arriba que Colombia..

Saludos


----------



## el_zorro

grg1992 said:


> Mmm Pedro, me parece que Colombia tiene buenos estadios, grandes, pero en general me gustan más los diseños de Perú... y son bastante prácticos.. por eso pongo a Perú mas arriba que Colombia..
> 
> Saludos



si yo tambien pienso eso colombia al igual que brasil sus estadios no me gustan nada porque casi todos son iguales en forma de o no me gustan para nada :sleepy:


----------



## cibert

Chalaco said:


> El de Chiclayo se ve estupendo! Y el de Cusco muy patriota! El del Callao necesitan agregarle altura para que no se vea la zona de alrededor. El de Piura por adentro esta bueno pero por afuera no me gusta mucho.
> 
> Pero solo eso a lo que le veo malo. Despues estan bien cheveres los estadios! Los estadios arequipeños tienen una vista envidiable. Buenas fotos!


EL DE CHICLAYO FUE MUNICIPAL PERO DESPUES EN LOS OCHENTA FUE DONADA PARA EL IPD QUE LO EMPEORO, NO DABAN PARA EL MANTENIMIENTO Y SE LLAVABAN TODO LO QUE PRODUCIA EL ESTADIO PARA LIMA, ALGUN ALCALDE TONTO HA DE HABER SIDO, PENSAR QUE ANTES TENIA TORRES MEJORES QUE LAS QUE TIENE ACTUALEMENTE, PERO BUENO NO NECESITO SER MUY REMODELADO, AL MENOS LOS BAñOS, JEJE... TIENE VARIOS CAMPOS ANEXOS A LOS COSTADOS PARA ENTRENAR Y PARA QUE JUEGUEN LIGAS DE TERCERA Y SEGUNDA AMATEUR COPA PERU.
SEGURAMENTE LA LIGA DE LEONARDO ORTIZ ESTA PENSANDO EN CONSTRUIR SU PROPIO ESTADIO POR QUE LOS LEONARDINOS SON UN DISTRITO PUJANTE Y CORAJUDO.
EL SEGUNDO ESTADIO ES EL MUNICIPAL CESAR FLORES MARIGORDA DE LAMBAYEQUE CON PISTA ATLETICA PERO DE TIERRA JEJE, CREO QUE EL ALCALDE HA PINTADO Y HIZO MEJORAS POR QUE LAS TRIBUNAS ESTABAN ABANDONADAS YA QUE CASI NO TIENE USO ESTE ESTADIO POR QUE LA COPA PERU ESTA ABANDONADA Y EL DEPORTIVO CAñAñA NO LO APOYA YA LA GARZA REAL, ESTE ESTADIO TIENE DOS TRIBUNAS CON TECHO AMBAS DE 6500 PERSONAS CAPACIDAD TOTAL DE ESTE ESTADIO 13000 ESPECTADORES PERO EN LAS PARTE NORTE Y SUR PUEDEN ENTRAR PERSONAS PARADAS JEJEJE TIENE MAYA SIMILAR AL ELIAS AGUIRRE, EN FIN TIENE ALGO PARECIDO AL ELIAS AGUIRRE SIN TERMINAR JEJEJE... EL TERCER RECINTO DEL DEPARTAMENTO DE LAMBAYEQUE ES EL DE FERREñAFE CON UNA TRIBUNA DE 6000 ESPECTADORES PERO EL CAMPO ES MESA DE BILLAR ESTE ESTADIO LUCE SU UNICA TRIBUNA BONITA Y ES TECHADA , PINTADA EN LAS AFUERAS ESTA REVESTIDA CON DIBUJOS ALUSIVOS A SICAN. MAS BIEN VEO AL CAMPO DEL ESTADIO DE LAMBAYEQUE EN PESIMO ESTADO. QUIZAS EL DE MOTUPE TAMBIEN PUEDA COMPETIR CON EL FERREñAFANO


----------



## cibert

perupd said:


> En ese sentido tienes razón. Tengo un amigo que practica Atletismo y me decía que en Lima la infraestructura para este deporte está en muere...y que los mejores lugares para competir y practicar son Arequipa y Trujillo. Cabe resaltar que esas pistas sintéticas fueron donadas por un país (no recuerdo cual).


EL DE AREQUIPA Y TRUJILO FUERON DONADAS EN EL GOBIERNO DE ALAN GARCIA, PERO EL DE CHICLAYO FUE POR MERITO PROPIO DE LA GENTE Y SU ALCALDIA.


----------



## cibert

CABE INDICAR QUE ALAN GARCIA EN 1988 POR LA OLIMPIADA DE SEUL DONDE UN HUANCAINO TRAJO UNA MEDALLA DE BRONCE , LE HICIERON DONACIONES PARA CUATRO PISTAS TALETICAS UNA FUE A HUANCAYO, OTRA A TRUJILLO, OTRA A AREQUIPA Y UNA EN SAN LUIS EN LIMA.


----------



## cibert

ME EQUIVOQUE ME FALTABA EL DE ALIANZA
1 MONUMENTAL CAPACIDAD TRIBUNAS 57 000 , PALCOS SUITES 23000
2 EL DE IQUITOS
3 EL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL AREQUIPA DE LA UNSA.
4 EL DE CUSCO PERO DEBERIAN CAMBIAR EL COLOR NO ME GUSTA NADA DE PATRIOTISMO ES MEJOR LO BONITO
5 ESTAN EN IGUALES CONDICIONES EL DE TRUJILLO PIURA Y CHICLAYO. SERIA BONITO QUE LE PUSIERAN UN PARQUEO PARA AUTOS AFUERA, SERIA BACAN QUE UNO VAYA EN SU CARRO Y QUE LO CUIDEN PAGANDO EL PARQUEO.
6 EL NACIONAL DE LIMA DESMERECE POR LA FALTA DE PISTA ATLETICA POR QUE TIENE DE TIERRA. AUNQUE QUEDARIA BONITO SI QUITAN ESE ROJO LADRILLO Y AZUL NO ME GUSTA Y ESE VERDE BRILLANTE QUE TIENEN CERCA A LOS PANELES DE PUBLICIDAD DE ABAJO. DISCULPEN PARECE COLOR DE UNA GUACAMAYA JEJEJE HABIENDO TANTOS COLORES QUE LE DARIAN UNA MAGESTUOSIDAD ESTE ESTADIO CON ESOS RETOQUES MENCIONADOS PUEDE ESTAR EN EL NUMERO 4 PASANDO A LOS DE TRUJILLO PIURA Y CHICLAYO.
7EL DE TACNA
8 EL DE ALIANZA LIMA 
9EL DE HUANCAYO
10 EL MARIANO MELGAR
11 EL MIGUEL GRAU DEL CALLAO
12 EL DE CAJAMARCA

DESPUES DE AHI TODOS ESTAN DESCUIDADOS


----------



## cibert

alibiza_1014 said:


> También parece que el Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, se podría ampliar comodamente para tener el doble de capacidad que actualmente tiene, unos 50,000 espectadores, sería monstro, y Trujillo se lo merece, su población esta creciendo rapidamente y estoy seguro que al final de esta decada estará cercana al millon de habitantes.


ME PARECERIA MEJOR QUE TRUJILLO POR ESAS EPOCAS SE CONSTRUYERA OTRO ESTADIO DE ESA CAPACIDAD


----------



## skyperu34

si, definitivamente trujillo necesita mejor infraestructura deportiva. un detalle que vi en las fotos es que ambos el elias aguirre y el mansiche tienen identicas tribunas occidente, su disenho de distribucion de espectadores, accesos es el mismo.......se que se construyeron en la misma epoca, y seguro el mismo arquitecto fue quien los disenho!


----------



## hcastgu

alguien sabe como va el estadio de Chimbote (Pensacola) ya lo terminaron????????????? si alguien tiene fotos q las postee ps.


----------



## skyperu34

pedro1011, por favor, podrias abrir un nuevo thread de estadios peruanos parte 2????

este ya supero largamente los 500 posts...........


----------

